# The Almighty Johnsons



## svalbard (Feb 14, 2012)

Anyone watching this on the Syfy Channel? I have only caught the first episode and have the others recorded. 

I think it is a great idea for a show. Ancient Norse Gods reborn in New Zealand. Hope it pans out well as the first episode was pretty good.


----------



## Geddon's Wall (Feb 18, 2012)

After 3 attampts, I just can't get into it.


----------



## svalbard (Oct 3, 2012)

I will plough a lone furrow on this one. Season 2 has started on the Syfy channel. There is more mythology in the story so far and they have kept the irreverent tone. Loki is starting to become one of my favourite characters on TV.


----------



## Lucky_Lola (Oct 19, 2012)

I love the Johnsons, but I'll be the first to admit that you have to 'get' Kiwi humour. We're a bit wierd down here


----------



## svalbard (Oct 20, 2012)

Weird and wonderful. The show is getting stronger by the episode and dare  I say it, also intriguing.


----------



## BenSt (Sep 20, 2013)

I am actually really surprised this hasn't more of a following on here.  We can get it in Canada on Space, but I actually managed to erm, *find* copies before it aired.  I love it!  The most recent series has really shifted the series from what it was in the first series, a lot darker and more mature.  The first series was fun but had that potential to become just single episode adventures and that's that.  I love the story arc and this most recent episode was... omg.  I couldn't stop myself from sitting at the edge of my seat with the building tension.  The cast have all done a fantastic job so far and the way they can so easily meld modern with ancient is fantastic.  It also helps that most of the brothers are very good looking as well!

I do hope it's renewed for a fourth series, unless this last episode will bring everything together.


----------



## Ice fyre (Nov 8, 2013)

I have loved this series from day one. Its strange twisted and bit odd. The humour is very raunchy and quite frankly its just about the strangest TV show I have seen for a while. From Axl gaining his acendancy at his 21st (my lord he is a tall boy isnt he!) to the episode he becomes a girl, that was very well acted and very funny to Oul getting the better of Loki. 

Was worried when they said they werent going to renew it past the second season, but a third was produced due to fan pressure. Truly adult humour yet charming for all that.


----------



## BenSt (Nov 8, 2013)

And now it's all over, the third wrapped the series up nicely, although I wish there was more.  It kind of left the series off with, "well they're all forgotten and that's that."  I do like the fact that Ty got the girl in the end, and what an emotional reunion that was.

Couple of questions remaining for me though, like with the cycle delivery business?  How is that going to continue if... all her employees forget her?  What about Idun over in England, I mean that must have been a nasty shock for her, she wakes up one morning and everyone's forgotten her.  Still, while it lasted it was fantastic... and I find it surprising that Michelle was previously in Power Rangers and Xena!  Of all things!


----------



## psychotick (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi,

I may be biased as a kiwi but I loved the show. Brilliant humour - very reminiscent of Outragious Fortune for good reason. It may be the first kiwi show I ever get on dvd. Only pain was how it ended - I wasn't expecting it to.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Ice fyre (Nov 22, 2013)

Twas a great ending and nice to see everyone made it. Even Colin....well cant have everything, and the look on his face when Mike told him he was very well insured!  Yeah good show, sad to see it end but enjoyed it while it lasted. Nice to see a show end at a good time and not Jumping the Shark as it were.


----------



## svalbard (Nov 22, 2013)

A bittersweet ending, especially around Olaf realising his days are now numbered. It was a show that got better by the series, but I think it had run its course by the end. What was that stone which Colin threw on the ground at the towards the end of the episode?


----------

